
Ask HN: Viable Career in Web Dev? - throwaway_msg
After almost 8 years, I am trying to switch career from customer service to web dev. I am learning Python in weekends.<p>What should I learn for viable career in web dev?
======
PaulHoule
Javascript/React/Webpack for one thing.

